# HPL Job



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

would there be an interest in seeing a high end hpl (high pressure laminate ) job in progress and if so what forum should I use. It would be of a complete living room set, sofa table, 2 end tables and a coffee table. Three of the pieces would have lights built in ( uplighting and downlighting) and glass tops with beveled edges.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Michael,

I think there would be a great deal of interest and I see nothing wrong with the very forum this post is in.

Thanks for the offer


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob: First off I would like to say I am far from being a teacher of any kind, so if I stray off course feel free to jump right in and put me back on course. I am going to make a four piece living room set, with lots of curves and rounded corners, they will have lights (except for the cofee table) and glass tops. The laminate we chose is formica brand Chestnut burl with a highly polished surface. Those of you who have done this type of work before know that the substrate must be as close to perfect as possible or every defect will show through. I am going to start with the most difficult piece, the sofa table, it is a racetrack design with 4 inside and 4 outside curves with a 3" cross section. It will have a wrap around base of annodized brushed gold. Here are my start up pictures.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Well it shows that I am not teacher material,I forgot the explanations. I started with an mdf frame template and with that I made the two side pieces for the table, using 3/4" shop grade birch plywood, I then cut 18 runners to hold the two sides together, I opted for 1/2" ultra light mdf for the body covering to keep the weight down. I left each panel a 1/16" wider than the frame and flushed up the near side on all panels. and used a flush trim bit to clean up the overlap. I am going to use 1 layer of 3/8" bending ply ( that I will kerf) and 1 layer of 1/8 Italian poplar for the radius corners. Back to work!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*HPL job*

I made a little more progress today, wrapped the corners inside and out. sanded everything smooth, got it ready for the inside piece of laminate.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

A little more progress on the sofa table, I laminated the inside of the table, man those inside radius are a real bear. some more pictures I hope they are self explanetory!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

This is a very cool project, Michael. The progression of photos tells the story well.

Are you using conventional veneered ply to wrap the curved corners, and then applying another layer of veneer over the kerfs?


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Ralph: I am using 3/8" bending ply, and then kerfing that for the first layer and topping it with 1/8" Italian poplar. The combination together line up perfectly with the 1/2" ultralight.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Michael,

This is an extremely fascinating post. Keep up the great work and thanks for doing this.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Made a little more progress this afternoon, but man I am getting to old for this @#$% . I laminated the back to a piece of 1/4" mdf, pre-cut the corners to within an 1/8" to give the router a break. Stapeled it on using3/4" X 1/4 crown staples, and trimmed it flush with a 3/4" panel bit. I taped the soft poplar corners with two layers of masking tape, to keep the bearing from sinking in too deep. Once the back was on I went all around the edge with 120 grit on a block to square it up. and then I was ready for laying up the outer surface ( 10 times easier than that inside) Glued on the outer surface and ready for the face.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

OOps forgot the pictures, now I know I am tired.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Made a little more progress on the sofa table yesterday, glued up the 8 pieces for the face and trimmed them off. You will notice that I put a plastic cover sheet on the inside, and cardboard on the floor. Well I decided to spray the contact cement instead of roll or brush it. While the surface did come out smoother, the overspray goes everywhere, nasty stuff to spray. I also drew up the wrap around base and cut it out. Using a 3" drum sander in a drill press I then smoothed up to the lines. Using that as a template I made a second one, the last picture shows a dry fit of the base.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

More progress more pictures, 1. assembly of wrap around base 2. fitting base to body 3. shows I need more sanding 4. wrapping the ends with bending ply. 5,6&7 are final fit before applying metal. 8. set up for cutting metal, 8" 60 tooth thin kerf blade. 9. 4X10 sheet of metal reddy for ripping. 10. cutting the profile 1/4" over for the sides on the band saw. 11. the glue up and roll down, will trim it up next hot metal bits flying all over the place cant wait, yeah right!! Bob I think you are wrong , I think this is boring the hell out of people!!!!!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Some how I screwed up the picture sequence I missed the very first picture this is the first one everything else is in order


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Finished the sofa table this morning, peeled off the protective coating and cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Michael

I don't know what to say . just WOW WOW DAM ! ! !
I have been waiting to see the end product and WOW WOW, it was worth the wait ..........WOW 

=====





GateKeeper said:


> Finished the sofa table this morning, peeled off the protective coating and cleaned it up a bit.
> View attachment 20555


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob : Thank you sir I am very happy that one person out of over 200 liked it


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Michael,

The finished product goes far beyond any compliments I can find in the English language. It is mind boggeling to say the least. I know how much time and effort is involved with doing a progressive photo shoot and I applaud you for your contribution. You are a proven Master craftsman.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob: I think that its just that a lot of true woodworkers kind of look down on plastic laminate. But this stuff has come a long way since the 60s. They are making HPL in Germany now with real wood on a phonelic backer and a permanent finish on the face. I have worked for some very wealthy clients in the past and there preference is always HPL when they see what can be done with it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Michael, that is one BEAUTIFUL piece of work and the design is awsome. Simply beautiful doesn't seem to be enough, but that's all I can come up with. Thank you for taking the time in posting this for us. I am truly awed and humbled.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

What can I say Michael? That is an awesome piece of woodworking. Did you build this from plans or is this a one of design by you? Either way it is awesome.


----------



## CASparky (Oct 14, 2004)

Michael, I would also like to say THANKS for the presentation! I would like to do more woodworking, however there is only so much time in a day.
I also worked with plastic laminate decades ago, thus it is quite eye opening seeing what can be done now days!! The insides radii are quite impressive!! And your design is very creative also.
Again, Thanks for the through explanations.
Lou


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

George ,thanks

Dave: As you probably know half the fun is thinking up new ways to do old tricks, when I am doing stuff for myself I just do a rough sketch and go from there. thank you for the compliment.

Lou : thank you also


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Fantastic, innovative, Wow.
Thanks for posting


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

GateKeeper said:


> Bob : Thank you sir I am very happy that one person out of over 200 liked it


I think more than 1 of 200 likes it. I sure do. Been following the thread since you started it.
Beautiful piece of furniture. My Wife said "Wow".


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Michael I worked for nearly 15 years as a project manager providing lab casework for hospitals and the like, we also provided the architectural wood work for reception desks and the like. I will tell you from my experience and in that area I have see a lot of very professional things done with laminate, wood, metal and the like and yours is right there with the best of them. Very good Job. 

BTW I may have missed it but what kind of drawings did you do??


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry: I usually just do a sketch when I am making stuff for myself, with the basic demensions on it , here is what they look like








And thanks everyone for the positive feedback!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Michael, most members would consider that I'm NEVER lost for words, but this is one occasion that I truly am.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent work. Can't wait to see the finished product. Really like the color/style of the laminate.
Barry


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

I almost missed the finished product. (went from page 1 to 3), All I can say is WOW. I am glad you took step by step photos, I think your work and style will inspire people.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Harry: Thank you for the kind words sir, were you far from the fires down there?


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Barry, a different view of the table


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

VERY cool Michael!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg: I started end tables today Picture 1. is the basic top view layout 2. cut out template 3. used template to cut top and bottom plates of end tables 4&5 more of the same






































Why does a shop get messed up so fast and yet take so long to clean up , I started this morning with a pretty clean shop and in two hours I had tools everywhere and sawdust ankle deep.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like a home made table router base in your router table.
I really like your table, basic. Main reason, it looks well used.
Show us all that it's the craftsman, not the tool, that produces quality.
Keep up the postings, updates & pictures. 
You are inspiring all of us. Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

GateKeeper said:


> Harry: Thank you for the kind words sir, were you far from the fires down there?


The worst of the fires were/are thousands of miles away in Melbourne. Here in the west we have had quite a few smaller ones but fortunately we live close to the coast and are pretty safe from bush fires but I'm not too sure about a tsunami!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Dave: I saw your workbench and router table, and stepped on my lower jaw tripped and hit my head! Holy Moley man how can you stand to work on that thing!! I think you should donate it to a good cause and let me have it for a while. I started to look through that gallery and I must say there are a lot of very talented people on this forum, and I still have a lot of looking to do.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Did not make a lot of progress today had to catch up on outdoor chores. But I still managed to squeeze in a few hours shop time. First picture shows cutting down the template to make a pattern for the toe kick. 2. shows putting the carcass for the end tables together 3. applying the kerfboard to the toe kick.


----------



## cabinet guy (Apr 23, 2008)

Beautiful job Michael


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*HPL -job*

Thank you Gregg, Well I spent all day yesterday working on my plumbing, our house is about seventy years old. All the pipes under the slab are cast iron 3", the drains for the sink are 1 1/2". I ended up tearing open a wall to get at the problem. But got it fixed and back to normal, ( except for the drywall ) And I even managed to get a little done on the end tables today. Here are some more pictures.
























[
ATTACH]20801[/ATTACH]


----------



## gozmo (Feb 27, 2009)

This is my first post.You sir are are a craftsman, artist, and you do a great job of showing the mechanics of a project .


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Joseph: And welcome to the forum, there are a lot of really nice people here, hope you enjoy your stay. Is it possible I actually beat Dave at welcoming someone to the forum? How did that happen? I am pretty new here myself ,Joseph but these people make you feel at home from the get go. And thanks for the comments too.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Back again with more updates on the end tables. Picture 1&2 show a trick I use to belt sand the overhang, I tape a piece of V-32 laminate down so the belt sander wont eat into the very soft ultra lite. 3&4 I then finish it off with a long block sander- I sand untill the line starts to disappear, the far end of the block is taped off to prevent damage on that end. 5&6 I put a layer of Italian poplar behind the kerfs to add strength to the toe kicks, I will later add a gusset in the corners, to make them stronger and to have a place for the glides.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I gotta tell ya Michael, this thread just keeps getting better and better. Your work is spectacular!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob, your new avatar is just plain scarry, or did you just have a bad night of drinking?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Michael, thanks for the continuing updates on the project. I like the modern design, as well as your highly informative posts.

Since this is primarily a router forum, I feel compelled to point out that with a Binford R45 router (45 HP, 1 1/2" collet), you could do these tables out of solid tree trunks.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob I think my eyes looked like that on a regular basis in my college days! Or after three day all nighter stints to make a deadline.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bob

Load up the one we talked about  that will get them going 

======


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Ralph: LOL I did that at my last house and no one would buy it bacause no one could move the furniture


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Another day and another update . Pictures 1. body and toe kick ready for laminate and metal 2. made template for glass and diffuser 3. shows recess for glass and diffuser 4. glueing on the metal, I made the metal an inch wider than the toe and then put 1/2 " spacers under it I then just hold the metal down to the bench and slide it into contact with the toe and wrap it around. 5&6 Trimming the metal is nasty business-full face shield, long sleeve shirt and if I could I would wear gloves. 7. Done and ready to install, they look a little rough because the peel coat is still on.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job Michael. Beautiful pictures and work.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I have to get up the ambition for the final push, my wife has asked me to do an inlay on the back curved surface of the end tables. It would be a 10 piece inlay with metal. I have done inlays on curved surfaces before but never withe a metal insert. I will have to practice that one!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

OK GuysI need an opinion here I have spent three long days working on these inlays, and after I glued up one panel and peeled off the cover tape, I thought what were you thinking. I think the Boss when she gets home is going to say " I dont want that in my living room " Well what do you think? Thumbs up or down?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

Just my 2 cents 

Thumbs down,,,,,,makes it look like a air plane wing  or a air plane part. .


======


GateKeeper said:


> OK GuysI need an opinion here I have spent three long days working on these inlays, and after I glued up one panel and peeled off the cover tape, I thought what were you thinking. I think the Boss when she gets home is going to say " I dont want that in my living room " Well what do you think? Thumbs up or down?
> View attachment 21199
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Bob: LOL The first thing that came to my mind was the Flag of Japan. The wife has not seen it yet, but I am sure she will not be as kind as you were.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ,she may like it 

I was going to say the new raising sun logo but you know LOL

========



GateKeeper said:


> Hi Bob: LOL The first thing that came to my mind was the Flag of Japan. The wife has not seen it yet, but I am sure she will not be as kind as you were.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I was thinking Star Trek.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

More like a WWII Chinese air force (Flying Tigers) insignia, to me.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Well the Boss OKd the WWII war memorial, reluctantly and here they are more or less finished . Still waiting for the beveled glass to come in. I wont be able to do the coffee table right away, got a call from an old client who bought a new house in Rancho Sante Fe, and wants me to do all new cabinets for him. YES!!! 1.Blacking out the edge 2. cutting the diffuser 3&4. End tables 99% complete.!!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Mighty fine furniture, and great talent you have. I think that a lot of us are a little intimidated by the fact that we have always used 3/4 in. oak, or maple. That is very beautiful, and to be honest, I would have no idea as where to start if i were doing it. Thank you for the demonstration of it.. I am impressed!


----------

